# How long does TRT take to work?



## JayLay777 (Jun 5, 2020)

How long would it take if one was using testosterone enathate or testosterone cypionate at 100-200mg a week to kick in? Should you feel a little something the first week or two or does it take longer to work?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 5, 2020)

Everyone is going to be different but I would say it took me a couple of weeks.  What's hard to know is what's "real" and what's placebo effect.


----------



## JayLay777 (Jun 5, 2020)

Should you at least feel something at the 2 week mark ? I took a 150 mg shot on Sunday and don’t feel a thing yet.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 6, 2020)

JayLay777 said:


> Should you at least feel something at the 2 week mark ? I took a 150 mg shot on Sunday and don’t feel a thing yet.



give it a few weeks bud. You’ll be able to tell, unless you weren’t really that low in the first place. I was in the gutter at like 143 total, so i felt like new human being in a matter of weeks. Also, are you sure it’s legit? Prescribed?


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 6, 2020)

JayLay777 said:


> Should you at least feel something at the 2 week mark ? I took a 150 mg shot on Sunday and don’t feel a thing yet.



dude, i just saw your other thread. You’re pushing 900 in total T, why are you going on TRT? You might not notice a difference for a while if at all honestly at that dose.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 6, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> dude, i just saw your other thread. You’re pushing 900 in total T, why are you going on TRT? You might not notice a difference for a while if at all honestly at that dose.



I agree all thats gonna do is put you right about where you are if not lower...your natural test will now stop and you are just replacing it with exogenous test...i dont think this is a good idea at all..if you just want to be on steroids run you a nice 500mg a week for 14 week cycle then pct or cruise...just my opinion


----------



## snake (Jun 6, 2020)

Starts on the first injection but the symptoms you may have been having should subside in 4-6 weeks. You'll know, one day the big guy will be up before you.


----------



## JayLay777 (Jun 6, 2020)

I have good total T but my free T is kind of sub par due to high end SHBG 50's to 60's


----------



## JayLay777 (Jun 6, 2020)

Ya that's why I'm kind of nervous about it. I think I'm just going to stop after the first injection and rethink everything. I was thinking that dose might increase my free T and take care of some of my low t symptoms but I don't want to risk being worse off than I was. I'm not interested in doing steroids or running that high of  a T dose.


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2020)

JayLay777 said:


> Ya that's why I'm kind of nervous about it. I think I'm just going to stop after the first injection and rethink everything. I was thinking that dose might increase my free T and take care of some of my low t symptoms but I don't want to risk being worse off than I was. I'm not interested in doing steroids or running that high of  a T dose.



Um, you’re “doing steroids”


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 6, 2020)

My first doctor, who screwed me up royally after a few months, started me out on 250 mg of Sustanon with 100 mg of propionate to "jump start" the effect.  I felt really good that weekend after receiving that injection on a Friday afternoon.

OTOH, on slower esters like cypionate or enanthate, I was told it can take a while for it to start working.  For some it could be as little as 4 weeks and others as much as 8 weeks.


----------



## Capn26 (Jul 14, 2020)

So does initial level impact the speed? I was low low. Like 82 low. And had been a while. It’s hard to know how much was placebo, but in three days I had a lot more energy. Woke up feeling like I actually slept. It took weeks for full effect, but it was there after three days.


----------



## DOOM (Jul 14, 2020)

The lower your levels pre TrT the more you will feel it mentally and physically. I would say 3-4 weeks. Eventually you will feel no difference. Supraphysiological levels are a different story.


----------



## Grego (Jul 14, 2020)

i started on the gel , it did me little to no good.  A week after my first 200mg injection i was coming out of the fog and depression


----------



## Capn26 (Jul 14, 2020)

DOOM said:


> The lower your levels pre TrT the more you will feel it mentally and physically. I would say 3-4 weeks. Eventually you will feel no difference. Supraphysiological levels are a different story.



 sorry. Not trying to hijack the thread, but one more question. Do supraphysiological doses feel different? Or just a lot more of the same?


----------



## DOOM (Jul 14, 2020)

Capn26 said:


> sorry. Not trying to hijack the thread, but one more question. Do supraphysiological doses feel different? Or just a lot more of the same?


  Yes, you will feel different. A lot  of the mental changes will take effect when the physical changes take place. With Supraphysiological dosages you will see increased strength gains, muscle density and recovery. This should boost your confidence and mental well being.



Though higher supraphysiological Testosterone levels will also leave you more vulnerable to side effects. Such as, elevated estrogen, high blood pressure and cardiovascular disease.


----------

